

How to cool your home server (the wrong way) - darxius
http://blog.maxmackie.com/how-to-cool-your-home-server-the-wrong-way

======
benologist
Heh I had to do that on particularly hot days with my old desktop in
Nicaragua.

~~~
darxius
Well despite being in Canada and it being in the -20's, my computer still
found a way to overheat. Going to have to get a new heatsink eventually.

